# What do you think of the new snap fit terminators and ork nobz?



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread was made for the new models in the newest WD. Obviously they dont look new, but what do you think of them? I personally thing GW have made a great job. The only problem i had was the sprue in the WD was broken, like the orks rail was broken and i have to cut it off, the leg was slightly broken so i had to glue it together. The terminator was fine though, but the terminator torso was almost off the sprue. 

But otherwise for a couple of free plastic models they were pretty good, I put an order in for the AOBR set and waiting for that to come on Saturday, so, what about you??


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I really liked them. My Ork Nob had a broken arm but apart from that the models were good. If I had the money I'd love to buy the AOBR set.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sure I will be very happy when they arrive... they'd have to be _really disappointing_ to make me more grumpy than I am now.

:still not got his and quite tetchy about it cyclops:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

im really happy with mine me and my mate bought tw copies of white dwarf he collects orcs so iv got myself two snap termies  an he got two nbz.... but im gettin AoBr soon  cnt wait


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Honking elephant and I split, and I got the termie. I'm very impressed, and it's spurred me on to actually collect a small crimson fist force with the contents of black reach as a start point.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

beenburned said:


> Honking elephant and I split, and I got the termie. I'm very impressed, and it's spurred me on to actually collect a small crimson fist force with the contents of black reach as a start point.


Haha, thats exactly what Im gonna do!!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The only bit of damage on mine was the terminators sensor was slightly bent. Bar that they're were great. For snap fit models they're posable enough and the detail is great for free models


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Can;t wait til mine gets here. eeI'm looking forward to finally using that plastic AC arm from my Dark Angels sprues ;-)


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

For a snap fit model they are very good. The NOb is great and can't wait to get the rest of them to play with.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can not wait until I get mine as well!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i dont know whether to collect the SMs as a secondary army, or swap them with a mate! iv always wanted to paint marines, because pretty much any colour scheme works with them, but the prospect of 40 boyz, 2 Warbosses, 6 Koptas and 10 Nobz is very appealing!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like both models, although I can see the sensor on the Marine being damaged easily.

The other thing Ilike on the sprue is the skull with a bullet hole in.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't got the latest issue yet. Oh well. 6 Nobs doesn't really fit into my overrall army plan. I'd much rather get another box, as I'm collecting both armies And the more Orks the better. Plus I can't get enough of that new Commander model. It's just brilliant for a snap-fit 3-piece-model!


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Always like free stuff.... Models aint bad either.:good:


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah
they'd be good for beginners with no modelling experience


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm going to buy a second copy as I just screwed up some parts I was using from the ork.... Oh well... Still great though....


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

the molding of the mini is not bad, but it's too static a pose for me! kinda reminds me of the first plastic termies that GW released


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Did not like the terminator at all. Sure it was free and they're easy to build. But sitting here looking at the model, I'm just thinking its too simple, with not enough space for individualism. Now I know its meant to be simple and for beginners etc, but why no seperate head. You have absolutly no control over the stance of the model, even the way its looking. I think you can position his arms but thats it. The ork nob was a bit better, but not much. I ain't gonna complain tho. They were free after all. FREE I TELL YOU.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i got mine today. the sensor was fine, and the Ork Nob looks amazing!. i wish both the arms were positionable though.


----------



## Jock (Jul 8, 2008)

I got mine but they were damaged, the Nob leg was virtually cut in half. Phoned them up and got another one sent out, no complaints which i thought was impressive given the experiences i usually have with customer enquiries.


----------



## Mr Day (Jan 23, 2008)

The free models are the sole reason that i am buying black reach, and starting an Ork army. I assembled the Nob and realised that the quality is just too good to pass up.

Plus it's all dirt cheap!

Games Workshop's evil marketing ploys have completly worked on me... yet again.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

YAY! another warboss to lead the Green Tide. Good on you Mr Day:mrgreen:. 
the new Warboss looks truley amazing in AOBR, plus the fact that its plastic, and so more kustomisable then otehr HQs.

btw, can anyone give me some advice on painting Crimson Fists (what paints/inks etc) thx.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Crimson fists... ...a local GW shop assistant paints them like this:
Black Undercoat
Regal Blue on blue parts
Boltgun Metal on Metallic parts i.e. Guns, Chest Eagles...
Badab Black all over
Chainmail on metillic parts
Mechrite Red eyes
And of course the red hand thing: Scouts = no red hands, Battle Marines = Left hand red, veterans = both hands are red.


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

hey i was wondering if the terminators have seperate arms? cos if they did, id like to add a heavy flamer to the squad


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

The models are really nice in my opinion. Here are two quick photos for those that are interested.


















My apologies about the quality of the shots, don't have the proper kit with me, but they give you an idea what you get. Hope that helps.

As for the actual magazine, it is the first time I have bought WD in 12-13 years, and will be the last unless some more interesting freebies tempt me. The content has really hit rock bottom compared to when I first played.

Edit: These photos are the same single frame from both sides just in case...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i think theyre pretty good, much better than the BfM snap fit models were. i was pretty pleased with mine, i gotta say. my ork nobs leg was a little bit broken , but that was pretty easy to put back.

does anyone know what the little skull thing on the terminator sprue is for?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I can't see any use for it, it doesn't fit on anything else, so I guess it is just scenery...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I love people saying that these are only good for beginners because they're too static.

If you're *not* a beginner, then static isn't a problem. Personally, I look forward to cutting these little bastards apart with great relish.

For $50 you get 5 terminators with a little more built-in posability, and a better selection of weapons.

For $60 you get 5 slightly less easy to work with terminators, a fuckton of other minis, and the pleasure of breaking out your hobby tools and doing some serious conversion work. No brainer for me.

The level of detail looks excellent, it's only articulation and options that they lack...and with a good razor saw and a little glue neither of those things are problems.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well put Gal. Thats pretty much the sole reason i ordered AOBR, the fact that you get loads of minis for £40, rather than £25 for termis, £25 for dread, £10 for commander and £18 for tactical squad, thats £78 if you want the minis to be less static, but to be perfectly honest aren't too bad static-ness wise, I mean they're pretty neat on the eyes, and they really dont look too bad. On the whole they are some of the better snap fit marines GW have made.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Jock said:


> I got mine but they were damaged, the Nob leg was virtually cut in half. Phoned them up and got another one sent out, no complaints which i thought was impressive given the experiences i usually have with customer enquiries.


Same here. The choppa was broken off on the ork and sensor on the termie. All repairable but there are replacements on the way. The only thing better than something free is two things for free!k:

I agree about the pose of the marine, but I'm really impressed with the detail on the ork. A whole army of these models wouldn't be great, but they'll do nicely to supplement an existing one.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Well put Gal. Thats pretty much the sole reason i ordered AOBR, the fact that you get loads of minis for £40, rather than £25 for termis, £25 for dread, £10 for commander and £18 for tactical squad, thats £78 if you want the minis to be less static, but to be perfectly honest aren't too bad static-ness wise, I mean they're pretty neat on the eyes, and they really dont look too bad. On the whole they are some of the better snap fit marines GW have made.


Don't forget all the loverly orkses you get, which are even less static/easier to modify because of how their arms are positioned.

And sure the basic grunt marines may be very static, but really, how many ways can you pose a bog standard bolter boy without resorting to a ton of cutting and custom-posing? Sure, you *can* whip up a tactical squad where everyone looks, stands and holds their weapons differently, but realistically, 90% of your tactical marines will be posed exactly like the AOBR models are, so I don;t really see any issues.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Just for the record, all of my bolter marines so far are in a slightly different stance because they're heads are turned the way the guns pointing.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I really like the new models they're quick to assemble and fun to paint.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Don't forget all the loverly orkses you get, which are even less static/easier to modify because of how their arms are positioned.
> 
> And sure the basic grunt marines may be very static, but really, how many ways can you pose a bog standard bolter boy without resorting to a ton of cutting and custom-posing? Sure, you *can* whip up a tactical squad where everyone looks, stands and holds their weapons differently, but realistically, 90% of your tactical marines will be posed exactly like the AOBR models are, so I don;t really see any issues.


Exactly, im assembling my last two now, and they're pretty damn nice, the old snap fit ones had huge butt ugly arms, now they're not too bad


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

I found that they lack that "custom touch" that the rest of my army has... Not that I am complaining because u can't beat the price, but they do not quite meet the model quality, soo much as toy. I am still verry happy with the set, it was missing a Koppta base, so that one has no line of sight.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll have to take some pics of my AC/CF terminator I made from an ABOR terminator. Quick, easy and effective.

All the little bits of base decoration that came on the sprues was nice, but the "Bullet turds" (little identical piles of shell casings) got a little repetitive after a while


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

i think they suck, theyre not as good as normal figures. If theyd put normal figures in assault on black reach i would have bought it. The dreadnought ib AOBR sucks too. You cant convert any of the models.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

For snap fit plastic models the new models are of brilliant qaulity. Yeah, there's quite a bit of mould lines on some of them but they're soon gotten rid of. In my opinion, these are great models!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

They are excellent, tbh mold lines aren't really an issue with plastics, they are nearly always there, so you get rid of them. What I like about the set though is how to scale they are this time, comparing them to the McCragge set is almost a joke, considering how poorly scaled the McC marines where.

Really easy to convert as well, already have a powerklaw and two Large Choppas on my Nobz, and as I have a Deathskull Warband, covering them in bags and loot, makes them imo stand out even more. When I've got the green stuff straps etc on them, I'll post some shots.

Oh and on a side, the Dread has an Assault Cannon, had it spare as her original Dread is armed with the FW H/Plasma cannon.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I thikn they look great. Snap fit models have always been butt ugly with the one stance but these guys have slightly different stances and I like that. They're brilliant compared to macragge models and for their price nobody can complain, bar the people who like complaining :biggrin:


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I received the AOBR set last week and found the minis to be pretty good, especially the copters and the dread. I mean really, a dread model is $50 in Canada so as far as I'm concerned I'm ahead. If you don't like the poses, details etc... change them if you're able to. Not really too hard if you enjoy doing that sort of thing. Overall I concider the set a pretty good value and the models can be used as is if you aren't too fussy.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

the terminator is nice because his face is covered, so it wouldn't look as identical as the nob. if you buy 5 white dwarfs, you can have a squad of terminators without looking stupid because they're all the same. but a squad of white dwarf nobz will really look stupid and boring.


----------

